# Night vision is the way to go if legal!!!!!



## treeman101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here in Ga. night vision is legal to use. We use 2 pvs 14s to locate and watch with and have 2 d760 scopes on our ar15s. They preform perfect and are super easy to set. They work great on the coyotes but work better on the hogs. check out the pics.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey, way to sneak some free advertising in here! "check out the pics" :thumb:


----------



## treeman101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just letting people know what i know about night vision without having to spend the money that i did to see what really will work for what they want to do with it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Night vision is some really good and handy equipment when hunting coyotes, and I've used quite a bit of it. But here's the deal it's illegal to use it to hunt in ND with, caught using it and you'll be in for a heavy fine and/or confiscation of said weapon here. I know you're hunting GA but i'm just cluing people in up here that it's a no go.

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Of course. It is your story tell it how ever you like. So do you get paid by the farmers to shoot the hogs and dogs?


----------



## treeman101 (Feb 2, 2011)

We receive no money from the farmers. The website says that in the farmers section.


----------



## treeman101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Savage260 said:


> Of course. It is your story tell it how ever you like. So do you get paid by the farmers to shoot the hogs and dogs?


My partner and I both own our own small businesses. We do this because we have enjoyed it since we were children and have hunted these properties for over 15 years. In the old days we dog hunted then got families and didnt have time to do it. Thats why we started doing it with night vision. If you think we do it for the money you are wrong, what we charge hunters pays for our gas, bullets, and insurance that we carry. Why is it that someone always says something about someone who is doing something good for the community, especially when it is within the law. We do NOT make a dime off farmers and we get and use all of the hogs we kill.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey, don't be so sensitive. I was just curious, I think it would be fun, but a little too expensive for me. I didnt have time to read the whole site. The lodge looks great!


----------



## treeman101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Actually thats the quail lodge down the road that we used til we got ours done. Ours is 1100 sq foot and rustic, built from lumber that i cut myself. My wife has not got the new lodge pics up yet should be on there in the next few days. And our prices are 150 less than the others in Ga. but we don't do it for a living either.


----------

